# Saalhausen 2011



## Sharkattack (31. Januar 2011)

*Shark Attack Bike - Festival 2011 
am 14. / 15. Mai 2011 in Lennestadt - Saalhausen*

*Ab dem 01. Februar 2011 sind alle Anmeldungen                                    zum Bike  Festival in Saalhausen geöffnet.*

*Weitere Infos finden Sie auf unserer Homepage.*
http://www.mtb-sharkattack.net

*Das Anmeldecenter erreichen Sie hier.*
http://www.mtb-sharkattack.net/AC.html

*Das Festival:*
Das Shark Attack Bike-Festival 2011 ist wieder eines der bedeutensten Sportveranstaltungen des Kreises Olpe. An diesem Wochenende im Mai werden wieder einige 100 aktive nationale und internationale Sportler erwartet, die sich in den Disziplinen Mountainbike Cross-Country und Mountainbike-Marathon messen wollen. Dabei spielt sich weitestgehend alles, bis auf die weiten Strecken des Marathon, auf ein und der selben Grundstrecke ab. Je nach Anforderung wird die Strecke erweitert oder gekürzt.

*Das SKS - Shark - Attack - Marathonrennen am Samstag:*
Der Marathon ist der Teil des Festivals. Da die Radsportabteilung Shark Attack eher im Hobbybereich angesiedelt ist und auch viele Marathon- und Freizeitbiker als Mitglieder hat, liegt uns der Marathon besonders am Herzen. Wahnsinns-Leistungen werden von den Langstrecken-Spezialisten über die 3 Strecken erbracht. Bis zu über hundert Kilometer wurden in den letzten Jahren pro Rennen absolviert. 2011 zählt der Marathon wieder zur Nutrixxion Marthon Trophy, sowie zum Niederländischen RWP Cup.

*Das Short - Race am Samstag:* 
Weiterer attraktiver Punkt am Wochenende ist sicher das Short-Race am Samstag, bei dem die Bundesligaathleten ein kurzes Rennen in Sichtweite des Publikums rund um den Sportplatz und durch das Bike-O-Drom fahren. Auf dem recht schnellen Kurs, lassen die Sportler es so richtig Krachen. 

*Der Berg - Junior - Cup am Samstag:*
Der Nachwuchs kommt an diesem Wochenende auch nicht zu kurz, neben den zahlreichen Lizenz- und Fun - Rennen richten wir auch wieder einen Lauf des Berg-Junior-Cup 2011 aus. Eine Nachwuchs-Serie, in der Schüler und Jugend im Alter zwischen 8 und 15 Jahren sich ihres Gleiches messen können. Viele regionale Talente suchen hier ihre Herausforderung.

*Die int. Mountainbike-Bundesliga 2011 am Sonntag:*
Die Profi-Rennen am Sonntag zählen zu den Top-Rennen der Welt und stellen den zweiten Lauf der internationalen Mountainbike Bundesliga 2011 dar. Neben dem Weltcup ist die internationale Mountainbike Bundesliga die beliebteste Mountainbikeserie der Welt. Internationale Weltklasse-Stars nehmen an diesen Top-Events teil um sich wichtige Serien- und Weltranglistenpunkte zu erkämpfen.


----------



## Domme02 (31. Januar 2011)

abo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (31. Januar 2011)

da an dem wochenende wohl nichts anderes in näherer entfernung ist (außer die ctf in ruhrgebiet), muss ich mir wohl gedanken über eine teilnahme machen.

die mittelstrecke hat ja schon ordentlich höhenmeter, aber 65km rennen bei 190km anreise ist mir eigentlich etwas wenig.

kann man die langstrecke zu so früher zeit im jahr gut überstehen? 
sind ja schon einige höhenmeter zu überwinden (97km/3150hm).
letztes jahr bin ich zwar schon die mittelstrecke in willingen (95km/2700hm) gefahren, aber das war immerhin erst 1 monat später.

kann jemand was zu dem event sagen?
ist die strecke eher öde, oder gibts da immer mal wieder einige passagen die den adrenalinspiegel steigen lassen und neue motivation brinden?


----------



## Marc B (1. Februar 2011)

Ich fand es immer klasse in Saalhausen und werde bestimmt wieder dabei sein


----------



## hefra (1. Februar 2011)

Strecke ist teilweise recht anspruchsvoll gewesen, da es teilweise über die BuLi Strecke ging. Ansonsten sind da halt ein paar Knalleranstiege und und Waldautobahn. 

Ich weiß noch nicht was ich fahre, entweder MA oder BuLi. Beides habe ich einmal gemacht, nie wieder


----------



## alex80 (1. Februar 2011)

Saalhausen ist dafür bekannt, dass die Strecke konditionell überaus anspruchsvoll ist, entweder steil hoch oder runter! Ein paar Trails sind natürlich auch dabei, insgesamt ein super Marathon!


----------



## Deleted 83484 (1. Februar 2011)

Saalhausen ist ein Muss!!

Mir reicht jedoch die Kurzstrecke!


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Februar 2011)

I did it !

langstrecke ich komme.


----------



## Marc B (1. Februar 2011)

Stimmt, es ist ein hoch und runter  2006 und 2007 war ich mit meinem schweren Pulcro am Start (Kurzstrecke), da werde ich beim nächsten mal eine andere Wahl treffen.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Toblerone (3. Februar 2011)

bin gemeldet, aber 50 Startnummerpfand


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Februar 2011)

und?

irgendwie muss man die leute ja dazu bewegen auf den transponder aufzupassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (3. Februar 2011)

werde ich bei der Teilnahme beim Marathon direkt in die Gesamtwertung der Nutrixxion Marathon trophy aufgenommen? Ich sehe nirgendswo einen "Haken" den ich setzten muss und auf der Homepage der Trophy ist auch nichts...


----------



## M::::: (3. Februar 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> werde ich bei der Teilnahme beim Marathon direkt in die Gesamtwertung der Nutrixxion Marathon trophy aufgenommen? Ich sehe nirgendswo einen "Haken" den ich setzten muss und auf der Homepage der Trophy ist auch nichts...



Bisher lief das immer automatisch.
Nach dem letzten Trophyrennen wurde die Gesamtwertung immer bereinigt.


----------



## Marc B (9. März 2011)

Hoffen wir auf gutes Wetter  Man kann sich doch morgens noch nachmelden, oder? Am Abend vor vorher müsste ja auch gehen.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## apoptygma (1. Mai 2011)

Ist die Strecke hauptsächlich Waldwegs- oder Schottergeprägt? Wie war das in den Jahren (also außer 2010) zuvor?

Auf 1200 Hm Schotter hab ich nämlich eher wenig Bock


----------



## indian66 (1. Mai 2011)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ist die Strecke hauptsächlich Waldwegs- oder Schottergeprägt? Wie war das in den Jahren (also außer 2010) zuvor?
> 
> Auf 1200 Hm Schotter hab ich nämlich eher wenig Bock



siehe Grafschaft, 109km Schotter, 500m Trail...


----------



## apoptygma (1. Mai 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> siehe Grafschaft, 109km Schotter, 500m Trail...



Verflixt, ich habe getz von 2 Leuten, die 2009 da gefahren sind genau anderes gehört...eben wenig "Sundern" gut vom Trailanteil abgesehen...! Jetzt is eh zu spät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (4. Mai 2011)

Kann nicht mal einer der Locals die Kurzstrecke hinsichtlich der Anteile von anspruchsvollem Gelände oder Waldautobahn beschreiben? Bin schonmal da gefahren, 2008 oder 2009, kann mich aber nicht mehr richtig erinnern. Kann es sein, dass es bis auf die letzten paar Meter, wo die Marathonstrecke über die CC-Strecke geht, fast ausschließlich Waldautobahn war?


----------



## M::::: (4. Mai 2011)

Bin zwar kein Local,aber so weit ich weiß geht die MA-Kurz-Strecke nicht mehr über die CC Strecke,was den fahrtechnischen Anspruch auf ein absolutes Minimum reduzieren würde.


----------



## Rumas (4. Mai 2011)

Fahrtechnischen Anspruch gibt es so gut wie gar nicht bei Marathons, was aber auch besser ist wenn man so sieht wer und was da manchmal so rumfährt. Da wird schon mal eine läppische Schotterabfahrt  totgebremst.

Saalhausen ist zu 95% Schotter und Waldwege, aber dafür geht es steil bergauf und steil bergab.


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Mai 2011)

mensch, dann habe ich ja 95 km lang ne menge spaß. 

gut dass sonntag das bundesliga-rennen ist. 
mal sehen ob ich da bleibe und mir das mal angucke. sicher sehenswert.


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (5. Mai 2011)

bin jetzt auch gemeldet! Allerdings nur die Kurze


----------



## Deleted 83484 (6. Mai 2011)

Kurz rules


----------



## hefra (12. Mai 2011)

Kann man am Samstag auf der BuLi Strecke trainieren? 

Ich würde gerne am Samstag Shortrace gucken und ein paar Runden auf der BuLi Strecke drehen. Gibt es am Samstag eine Trainingszeit oder fährt der Marathon wieder über die CC Strecke? 
Am Sontag vor dem Start ist es ja ehr schlecht da eine Runde abzufahren. Mein letztes CC Rennen ist Saalhausen liegt schon etwas zurück, so dass ich die Strecke nur in Teilen kenne...


----------



## Deleted 83484 (13. Mai 2011)

Interessant wäre auch eine aktuelle Wetter-Situation!?!?


----------



## hdamok (13. Mai 2011)

langsam krieg ich ein wenig Angst vor dem Marathon


----------



## Lateralus (13. Mai 2011)

hdamok schrieb:


> langsam krieg ich ein wenig angst vor dem marathon :d



hä?

Wie läuft das mit der Startnummernausgabe - im Inet steht keine Endzeit...kann ich da quasi 8:55 noch hin, wenns um 9 Uhr losgeht? Auch wenn ich dann ganz hinten stehen würde...

Wie früh stellt Ihr Mittel- und Kurzstreckler Euch auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (13. Mai 2011)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Interessant wäre auch eine aktuelle Wetter-Situation!?!?



regen und in den höheren lagen schnee- und graupelschauer.

viel spaß!


----------



## Domme02 (13. Mai 2011)

@lateralus     
in der Ausschreibung steht iwie das die Startauftstellung nach Meldeeingang erfolgt. Ist es dann so wie bei CC-Rennen das jeder Name aufgerufen wird und es sozusagen keine eigene Platzwahl gibt?
Ich denke ich stelle mich so 30-45min vor Start in den Block für Kurzstrecke.

Wetter ist mir egal. Der Rocket Ron packt das schon. Und wen interessierts ob die Waldautobahnen trocken oder nass sind?

Wie lang ist jetzt eig die Kurzstrecke? Laut Höhenprofil 37km, in der Ausschreibung steht glaube ich aber 32km.


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Mai 2011)

@ domme

das bedeutet dass du mit deiner startnummer in den dafür vorgesehenen block darfst. wo du dann innerhalb des blockes stehst, ist von dir selber, bzw. der zeit vor dem start abhängig.


----------



## Lateralus (13. Mai 2011)

Wetter.com sagt für Lennestadt (kam bei Suche nach Saalhausen) tagsüber trocken, erst gegen abend 60 % Regenwahrscheinlichkeit bei dann nur leichtem Regen.


----------



## Domme02 (13. Mai 2011)

@k_star ja aber es gibt ja nur einen Block für die Kurzstrecke. Nicht so wie in Sundern. Wofür schreiben die das also?


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Mai 2011)

wer fährt denn schon kurzstrecke? 

dachte bei der anreise fährst du mindestens die mittelstrecke.


----------



## Domme02 (13. Mai 2011)

wie gesagt, will dieses Jahr eher kurz fahren und auch mehrere CC-Rennen. Für die bringt mir eine Mittelstrecke nicht so viel.
Außerdem fährt fast keiner aus meinem Alter die Mittelstrecke, da hat man dann keine Konkurrenz und letztes Jahr fuhr keiner, der auch Gesamtwertung fuhr, die Mittelstrecken.
Meinen Fahrer freuts auch, dann muss er nicht so lange auf mich warten


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Mai 2011)

dann wünsche ich viel spaß.

vielleicht sieht man sich ja. 
fahre allerdings schon um 8 uhr los.


----------



## Domme02 (13. Mai 2011)

uhh du gibst dir also wieder die Langstrecke? ...nicht schlecht. Schlaf nicht ein bei den vielen Waldautobahnen 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (14. Mai 2011)

Wieder zu Hause. Ich fands, gerade im Vergleich mit Sundern, hammerhart. Kurzstrecke in 2h16min. Mal sehen, wofür das reicht.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (14. Mai 2011)

2h16min müsste ich auch haben (Senioren 2).
Wann und wo gibt es die Ergebnisse?


----------



## Lateralus (14. Mai 2011)

Keine Ahnung. Aber wenn das Waldautobahn und technisch anspruchslos war, weiss ich auch nicht.


----------



## JatK (14. Mai 2011)

Fährt jemand morgen zum BuLi Rennen aus dem Kölner Raum und hätte Sitzplatz gegen Spritbeteiligung anzubieten?


----------



## AsB (14. Mai 2011)

@uwe
ergebnisse wohl hier:

http://www.mikro-funk-timing.de/

Ich fand die Strecke auch echt geil und anspruchsvoll. Kann man also die Sauerland Marathon doch nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren  Hab übrigens gut 20 Minuten länger als ihr Flitzer gebraucht.

So, Beine hoch


----------



## Deleted 83484 (14. Mai 2011)

Auch wieder daheim.

Anfangs dachte ich ja wirklich: nur Waldwege...naja...aber dann im letzten Drittel ( Kurzstrecke ) wurde ich wortwörtlich wieder wachgerüttelt....

Zeit ist zweitrangig, der innere Schweinehund wurde ( mal wieder ) besiegt, das zählt.

Saalhausen habe ich eigentlich immer "fordender" empfunden als andere Sauerland-Mara's.

Ans Orga-Team: Strecke war sehr gut markiert, insgesamt wieder sehr gut.
ABER: eine Sache wäre da noch, welchen "Sinn" hatte es, daß Mittel- und Kurzstrecke gleichzeitig gestartet werden, aber der Kurzstreckenblock VOR dem Mittelstreckeblock war???? Da kam es am Anfang zu einigen turbulenten Szenen!!!!
Aber: nächstes Jahr werde ich wieder da sein

Wenn bis dahin meine Beine nicht mehr schmerzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muddy-Maggus (14. Mai 2011)

so auch wieder daheim!
Fazit:
geile Strecke, ein auf und ab!
Start um 9 is mir eindeutig zu früh!
Zeit: irgendwas um die 2:13
fühlte mich vom ersten Meter an richtig platt!
Man merkt schon das ich nach meinem Abflug in Sundern nicht mehr auf dem Bock gesessen habe.
Naja, was soll`s! Im nächsten Jahr wird wieder angegriffen!

Grüße


----------



## Lateralus (14. Mai 2011)

Muddy-Maggus schrieb:


> so auch wieder daheim!
> Fazit:
> geile Strecke, ein auf und ab!
> Start um 9 is mir eindeutig zu früh!
> ...



Bist Du der in blau gekleidete Fahrer, mit dem ich mich so ungefähr bei KM 25 oder 30 unterhalten habe beim bergaufradeln?


----------



## apoptygma (14. Mai 2011)

Die Stecke war......krass!


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (14. Mai 2011)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Bist Du der in blau gekleidete Fahrer, mit dem ich mich so ungefähr bei KM 25 oder 30 unterhalten habe beim bergaufradeln?


 
Hey Lateralus,
jep genau der! 
Wahr mir eine Ehre mich mit dir die Berge rauf zu quälen!
Gruß


----------



## Lateralus (14. Mai 2011)

Muddy-Maggus schrieb:


> Hey Lateralus,
> jep genau der!
> Wahr mir eine Ehre mich mit dir die Berge rauf zu quälen!
> Gruß



Schön, sich hier wiederzufinden. Hat mir auch Spass gemacht. Ich finde es immer klasse, bei solchen Veranstaltungen "normale" Leute zu treffen


----------



## crazy.man77 (14. Mai 2011)

Bin nun auch wieder zu Hause. Von wegen nur Waldautobahn, die Strecke (Mitteldistanz) hatte es vor allem auf der zweiten Hälfte sehr in sich, dass dann gespickt mit 2200hm. Also Kompliment an die Streckengestaltung!


----------



## Kill[O]R (14. Mai 2011)

Auch wieder heil zu Hause angekommen 

Jaaa, die 65er Runde hatte es ganz schön in sich - fast doppelt so viele Hm wie in Sundern und technisch an einigen Stellen recht heftig - aber hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## apoptygma (14. Mai 2011)

Kill[O]R;8310919 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wieder heil zu Hause angekommen
> 
> Jaaa, die 65er Runde hatte es ganz schön in sich - fast doppelt so viele Hm wie in Sundern und technisch an einigen Stellen recht heftig - aber hat Spaß gemacht



Hab noch Ausschau nach Dir gehalten....aber fand Dich nicht mehr


----------



## mistermoo (14. Mai 2011)

und wenn vorher wer Platten findet, kann er die gerne behalten

dann bleiben weniger für mich übrig 

musste gleich 2 von der Sorte finden


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (14. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mal die SRTM Höhendaten (NASA) über das Höhenprofil laufen lassen waren echte 1575,25hm auf der kurzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (14. Mai 2011)

ich wusste doch das da was nicht stimmen kann


----------



## Domme02 (14. Mai 2011)

krasse Strecke, hätte ich auch gar nicht erwartet!!! Hammergeil und mir fällt grade kein härterer Marathon ein, den ich bisjetzt gefahren bin!

aber meine Form war alles andere als geil. Meine Beine wollten einfach nicht. Außerdem bin ich einmal gestürzt und im vorletzten Downhill vorm Ziel also vllt. 2km vor Ende hatte ich dann auch noch als Tüpfelchen auf dem "i" einen Platten. Mein Zeit auf der kurzen also 2:10, mit der ich so gar nicht zufrieden bin. -.-


----------



## Carlos69 (14. Mai 2011)

Hi all,
sind die Ergebnisse immer noch nicht Online ??

Gruß


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Mai 2011)

guck doch einfach im link oben.


----------



## snoeren (14. Mai 2011)

Hammer Kurs! Die 3100 Hm haben mir fast die Latschen ausgezogen. Dagegen war Sundern ja ein Straßenrennen  Dieses Mal hab ich mir die Kräfte etwas besser eingeteilt.

Ergebnisse sind leider immer noch Online oder hab ich Tomaten auf den Augen?


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Mai 2011)

wie lange hast du gebraucht?

ich war nach 5h 47min (laut tacho) im ziel.
kurz hinter der zweiten dame von endorfin.

die habe ich mit meiner mitfahrerin die ganze zeit gejagt.


----------



## apoptygma (14. Mai 2011)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich hab mal die SRTM Höhendaten (NASA) über das Höhenprofil laufen lassen waren echte 1575,25hm auf der kurzen.



Wat fürn Ding? 

Gut, nachdem ich nun 2 Std. völlig komatös geschlafen habe, kann das fast sein....


----------



## snoeren (14. Mai 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> wie lange hast du gebraucht?


Die Uhr ist bei 4:54 stehen geblieben.

Mein Garmin meint übrigens, dass ich 96,3 km und 3200 Hm gefahren bin. Scheint als ob ich die Ideallinie verfehlt habe


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Mai 2011)

dann muss ich dich auf der strecke gesehen haben, denn auf dem letzten extra schleife haben wir noch einige plätze gut gemacht.

hat dich irgendwann mal eine dame in grün-weißer craft-bekleidung mit einem cannondale flash überholt?
der typ (meist dahinter) mit der best-bike-parts hose und dem schwarzen mavic trikot war ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoeren (14. Mai 2011)

Du meinst du hast mich überholt? Hm, wurde von nur 1 oder 2 Mann überholt und von einer Frau erst recht nicht. Ich glaub die erste Frau ist 45 min hinter mir ins Ziel gerollt. Ich war übrigens nach *4*:54 im Ziel


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Mai 2011)

ups, jetzt wo dus sagst.

ja, das dürfte so hinhauen.


ich bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden.
nicht vom bike gefallen, nur 1mal abgestiegen (oberhalb vom festivalgelände auf dem wurzeligen anstieg), keine krämpfe gehabt, nicht gestürzt und die krafteinteilung war viel besser als in sundern (3h für runde zwei).

bei meinem nicht vorhandenen training ist bei solchen langen strecken eh nur ankommen angesagt.


----------



## snoeren (14. Mai 2011)

Wenn da alles stimmt was du da schreibst ist dein Zeit doch der Hammer. Glückwunsch!


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Mai 2011)

ich versuche einfach nur regelmäßig zu fahren.
meist dann zwischen 2h und 3,5h.

dann aber nur nach lust und laune ohne irgendwelche spezifischen sachen wie intervalle, ga, ...

in sundern ende april bin ich mit 2h28min in die zweite runde eingefahren. war etwas schnell. 
denke die 55 km hätte ich so in 2h 20 min geschafft. bin am anfang nämlich eher langsamer gefahren, bis mich hanni_84 dann eingeholt hat ... dann gings ganz schön schnell.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (14. Mai 2011)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wat fürn Ding?



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SRTM-Daten:daumen:


----------



## Sharkattack (15. Mai 2011)

Hier sind die Ergebnisse 2011:
www.olympia-eventservice.net/ergebnisse/shark_2011/index.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex80 (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

hier ist wie immer mein Bericht zum Rennen, viel Spaß beim Lesen:

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=57



Viele Grüße und bis bald,
Alex


----------



## Hanni_84 (15. Mai 2011)

Saalhausen = Der Hammer! Richtig geil, diese ganzen verdammt steilen Berge. Zwar nicht allzu oft, aber wenn Trail, dann richtig 

Lief auch von den Beinen her richtig gut. 

Leider gabs erst nen Platten auf der ersten Zusatzschleife der 97er-Runde. Standzeit: 7 Min lt. HAC5. Egal, man regeneriert ja dabei auch ein wenig. Also frohen Mutes wieder aufs Rad geschwungen.

Im letzen langen Anstieg nach der Durchfahrt übers Festivalgelände richtig aufgedreht (sch*** auf den Puls und die Laktatspülung, war ja nicht mehr weit). Dann gerade die führenden Frau überholt und was ist dann? Cleat gebrochen? Hä? Irgend etwas war komisch...

NEIN, hatte auf einmal das Pedal am Fuß baumeln - ist komplett mit Gewinde aus der Kurbel gerissen! 


Also den letzten langen Berg irgendwie einbeining runtergeeiert (stinkende Bremsen, verglaste Beläge, war nicht so prickelnd) und *2km**** vor dem Ziel direkt in Saalhausen von der Strecke gegangen, durch den Ort gerollt und den Transponder abgegeben. 

Tolle Sache, mit 97,4 km aufm Tacho noch ausgestiegen 

Na ja, kann ja anhand der Siegerzeit der Frauen sehen, wo es hingegangen wäre: Trotz Platten wärs auf jeden Fall unter 05:47h gewesen. Hätte ich mich drüber gefreut.



Aber trotzdem ein geiles Event!!!



***zumindest schätze ich das. Wäre ja eigentlich nur noch ein bißchen um die Wiese kreisen gewesen. Wie viele km habt ihr denn isgesamt auf der Langstrecke gemessen!?


----------



## der_schneider (15. Mai 2011)

Salve,

auch von meiner Seite noch mal Lob an die Veranstalter. Die Strecke hatte genau den Grad an Trails und technischen Passagen, den man sich für einen Marathon wünscht. Da bin ich schon durchaus "langweiligere" Sachen gefahren. 

Nachdem es in den Vorjahren ja die ein oder andere Panne gegeben hatte hat sich der Veranstalter dieses Jahr sehr gut präsentiert. Vielen Dank daher, auch an alle Helfer!!!!

Auch ich hatte den Eindruck, dass beim Start die Mitteldistanz-Meute ;-) vor den Kurzsistanzlern hätte stehen sollen. Aber das war auch schon der einzige Wehrmutstropfen. 

Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei!


----------



## Deleted 83484 (15. Mai 2011)

hört hört


----------



## DaKe (15. Mai 2011)

Ergebnisse sind online !!


Gruß

DaKe


----------



## redbyte (15. Mai 2011)

Für einen Marathon eine sehr angemessene Strecke! 

Lob an die Jungs aus Saalhausen: Sehr gut organisiert. Lediglich die Einführung auf der schmalen, winkligen Seitenstraße war IMO suboptimal. Lieber auf der breiten Hauptstraße, da kann sich das Feld besser sortieren.

Das die Kurzstrecke vor der Mitteldistanz startet, finde ich OK, dann muss nicht die ganzen langsamen Mitteldistanzler überholen.  

Im Ernst:15 oder besser 30 Minuten Lücke zwischen den Blöcken wäre besser. Aber das ist jammern auf hohem Niveau, ingesamt eine Top-Veranstaltung.


----------



## tranquillity (16. Mai 2011)

Saalhausen ist definitiv einer der härtesten Marathons im Sauerland. Berg rauf, Berg wieder runter, Berg wieder rauf, Berg wieder runter usw. Und, als ob es noch nicht genug Berge wären, das ganze z.T. in Wiederholung. *ächz*

Die Abfahrten waren z.T. so ruppig, dass an Erholung nicht zu denken war.

Eine Frage: Hat jemand zufällig die mittlere Strecke als Track aufgezeichnet? Ich würde mir gerne mal ansehen, welchen Berg wir wie oft be"stiegen" haben.

Auf jeden Fall ein schönes, hartes Rennen, bei dem man sich die Kraft gut einteilen muss. Hut ab vor denen, die die Langdistanz gefahren sind.


----------



## snoeren (16. Mai 2011)

Hier meine Aufzeichnung der Langstrecke: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=wwfcpglhemstrune ... wenn du die Schleife zwischen 15 und 42 km streichst müsstest du ungefähr die Mittelstrecke haben.


----------



## DaKe (16. Mai 2011)

Hier noch was von saalhausen 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCGhrbAweT0"]YouTube        - Shark Attack[/nomedia]


nix tolles aber für eine gute Erinnerung reicht es 


Gruß

DaKe


----------



## Kill[O]R (16. Mai 2011)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Hab noch Ausschau nach Dir gehalten....aber fand Dich nicht mehr



Naja, wie lange wart ihr denn da? Ich habe nur kurz Ausschau gehalten, und bin dann aber auch fix Richtung Auto verschwunden, fing gerade an dick zu regnen. Bin auch erst nen bissel vor Rennende ins Ziel getrudelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (16. Mai 2011)

Kill[O]R;8319060 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, wie lange wart ihr denn da? Ich habe nur kurz Ausschau gehalten, und bin dann aber auch fix Richtung Auto verschwunden, fing gerade an dick zu regnen. Bin auch erst nen bissel vor Rennende ins Ziel getrudelt



Nee dar waren wir schon etwas länger wech  Wir sind noch in Sonne abgehauen....

Hauptsache angekommen Du....hope to see you soon....bis bald


----------



## snoeren (17. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand schon Bilder abseits vom Sportografen gefunden?


----------



## Deleted 83484 (17. Mai 2011)

vom Bundesliga Rennen am 15. sind Bilder auf der Sharkattack Seite verlinkt


Marathonbilder wären noch interessant!!


----------



## gunka (17. Mai 2011)

Gibs eigentlich keine Rundenprotokolle von der Bundesliga? kann keine finden, gabs doch sonst immer.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (21. Mai 2011)

habe dieses "etwas andere" Video gerade entdeckt...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUJlUxslZ2Q"]YouTube        - âªMTB- Marathon Saalhausen 2011â¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Mai 2011)

Noch ein paar Bilder vom Marathon.

Gruß Tine


----------



## Deleted 83484 (24. Mai 2011)

kann es sein das ich zu blöde bin, mir die Online Urkunde runterzuladen???


----------



## apoptygma (24. Mai 2011)

Grunzi schrieb:


> kann es sein das ich zu blöde bin, mir die Online Urkunde runterzuladen???



Ich denke nicht, ansonsten wären wir schon zwei 

bei mir wollen die auch ne Registrierung, nur leider kam danach auch nix mehr....was nen umständlicher Kram


----------



## Deleted 83484 (24. Mai 2011)

dann bin ich ja beruhigt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gunka (24. Mai 2011)

also genauso schlecht wie mit den Rundenprotokollen. gibs auch nicht! da gibts was besseres. wie heißen die? mikrofunk?


----------



## Reichling-Racer (24. Mai 2011)

hm Rudenzeiten habe ich auch nicht gefunden, aber hier der Rennbericht von meinem auf Grund eines defecktes doch sehr kurzen Rennen.
http://www.reichling-racer.de/Bundesliga-und-Sprint.htm


----------



## Deleted 83484 (25. Mai 2011)

Reichling-Racer schrieb:


> hm Rudenzeiten habe ich auch nicht gefunden, aber hier der Rennbericht von meinem auf Grund eines defecktes doch sehr kurzen Rennen.
> http://www.reichling-racer.de/Bundesliga-und-Sprint.htm



wow....Du hattest in der ersten Runde einen Defekt und bist den Rest des Rennens gelaufen????


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Mai 2011)

cc .... 80% regel !? 

d.h. er durfte noch bis zum ziel laufen und das wars.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (25. Mai 2011)

verrückt


----------



## Reichling-Racer (1. Juni 2011)

Effektiv bin ich halt bis zur Feedzone gelaufen und dann noch eine Runde voll gas gefahren, hat ja aber leider nichts gebracht. Die 80% Regel heisst das ich min. 80% von den führenden leisten muss. D.h. wenn der Führende 10 min. für eine Runde braucht, darf ich nur max. ca. 11 min und nen paar sec. für die Runde brauchen (1-2 min. sind bei einem defekt schnell weg) es kann aber auch passieren dass man die 80% einhält und aber der Führende nach einigen Runden (gerade bei sehr kurzen Rundkursen) von hinten kommt und die letzten überrundet, in diesem Fall ist für die Fahrer auch das Rennen beendet. Ist schon hart aber nicht umsonst nach dem Weltcup mit dem Racer-Cup (schweiz) einer der angesehensten Veranstaltungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

